# Largemouth Spawn or Post Spawn?



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Are the bucks you are catching peeing? Usually means they are still spawning. But as I’m sure you know Florida has multiple waves of spawning fish. Could be in between cycles too


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you have down imaging electronics? You can usually identify bass from crappie by the way they are stacked up on those humps.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> Do you have down imaging electronics? You can usually identify bass from crappie by the way they are stacked up on those humps.


I have down imagine and 2D. I feel like some of them are crappie because they're holding at one depth in nearly a perfect straight line. Bass to the best of my knowledge hug the bottom and are slightly spaced out dots on down imaging correct?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bass hug the bottom at times, but they'll also hold off the bottom. But they are all usually at about the same depth (they don't stack vertically like crappie). And the bass will be spaced a little further apart than panfish that will almost touch each other.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> Bass hug the bottom at times, but they'll also hold off the bottom. But they are all usually at about the same depth (they don't stack vertically like crappie). And the bass will be spaced a little further apart than panfish that will almost touch each other.


Ill take a screen shot next time Im out. Def could use some help. My lake is so loaded with fish that the finder is a little messy at times. Im 90% sure on what I think are Crappie vs bass but not against admitting im wrong


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Has this lake been invaded by Asian carp by chance? They tend to congregate in many of the same offshore spots as bass (and push the bass off of those spots).


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> Has this lake been invaded by Asian carp by chance? They tend to congregate in many of the same offshore spots as bass (and push the bass off of those spots).


We have a lot of invasives. Mayan Cichlids, Peacock bass, but no Asian carp.


----------

